# Question for the ladies--mammogram



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

I didn't know where else to post this so please move it if necessary. 

For you ladies who have had mammograms, specifically multiple 'spot compressions' on one particular area, is it normal to still have pain 7 days later? 

I had a suspect area on the right side and the Dr. ordered 'spot compression' views of it. The clear plate they used to compress that area was only about 2" wide maybe. And I mean the tech torqued it down so very hard I literally had to bite my lip. I've never had it hurt like that before. Not only that, but the tech did two compressions from 'top to bottom' I guess I'd call it, and then two 'side views'. I asked if it should hurt that much and she said yes.

It's been 7 days and I still hurt. Bruising on the side, and so very tender I can't even palpate it to see if there are any knots. 

The good news is that the suspect area was just some kind of fibrous mass.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

I think you should go back to the doctor. I had only a regular mammogram (and that was bad enough!), but to have pain 7 days later and bruising, it seems to me they overdid it.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

It's normal. BTDT. Take some Aleve and use warm compresses. Happy for you it wasn't cancer!


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Yes, it's normal but if you're concerned you could speak to your doctor about it. If the bruising and pain is still really bad in another week definitely go see your doctor. Some women's breasts are much more sensitive than others. I've had to have dozens of mammograms over the years (required every 2 years for me) and always had extreme tenderness afterwards, sometimes up to a month later. If you ever have to have another mammogram again explain to the technician ahead of time about your bad experience this time. Generally the technician will go easier on you, especially if you yell at her and start crying when the compression gets too unbearable. :Bawling:

.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. I've had a couple of mammograms in the past, but not the spot compressions, so this was new for me.

Naturelover, it was all I could do to keep from saying something during the most painful part. The tech said "sorry, this is going to hurt but dont' move and it will be over in a few seconds'. Of course each view seems to take forever when it's only about 30 seconds each time, but wow, what pain. And my nipple was literally purple the rest of the day. I really was afraid that some internal damage had been done but the color had returned to normal by the next morning. 

Next time I will definitely ask if it is necessary to compress it so hard. Yes, I can understand some compression because they wanted to see if the mass would flatten out or not, but I just don't know if it had to be that much pressure!


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

I had the spot ones done , and yes it DOES hurt 
It hurts more because the plates are smaller


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

Yep...BTDT too. And when the bruises turn that lovely yellow it is particularly alarming too. But yes, whatever they were squishing to get a look at in there isn't used to being squished. One of the glands in there gave me it's name and number and a full biography it was talking to me so loud for 10 days or so.

It should start to calm down now. But really, use Advil or Motrin if you have it since it is anti-inflammatory, warm compresses gently and most of all don't mess with it. Every time you palpate to feel where the pain is, you inflame it more and it takes longer.


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

Pain does not indicate something daNgerous. Swelling or drainage or not being able to move your arm might- get those checked. Ask for help with the pain if it won;t go or is unbearable. One bad thing- if they bruised your breast that bruise might calcify a bit and show up at the next MMG as a concerning spot- and in 6 months for your recheck MMG if needed it'll probably still be there.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

"One of the glands in there gave me it's name and number and a full biography it was talking to me so loud for 10 days or so."

Oh, Christy, if I hadn't gone through the same thing, I would have doubted such a description but you are SOOO on the mark.

JulieAnn, I'm grateful you got a good report even if you are still sore. BTDT, too. Dense tissue, 1 grandmother, one grandFATHER, 3 of 7 cousins on one side with BC, 2 of same 7 with uterine cancer (include me in that one), last 2 with heart surgeries behind them. At least no one has had a double whammy yet.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

i also have only had regular ones..i would call and talk to the dr's nurse at least..if not go back in


----------



## DoubleBee (Nov 13, 2006)

I had breast cancer and it did not hurt when I had my spot mammo. It never hurt until after the biopsy and it started growing back rapidly. Then it was just uncomfortable.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, it's normal. Actually, you can be tender in the area for months (not painful for months, but if you lay wrong or whatever, you may still feel tenderness). It's horrible, and I had to go throught it twice (and I'm small chested, so they REALLY pinched me) within the same week, and ultrasound. Thankfully it turned out to be nothing more than a cyst.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Gee whiz! someone told me recently mammograms weren't that painful. i know now why i would never have one and after this i dont ever intend to. i did hear there was a test you could get in Toronto or thereabouts. where they just passed a light over you. i'll wait for it to become available here. not likely it ever will though.~ Georgia.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Newfieannie, please don't skip a mammogram. Women have them all the time, some of us are less sensitive, others more. Me, they don't bother at all, as long as they ease the plate down. If they torque it quick then yes, it is uncomfortable. 

Spot mammograms (these are done to get a better picture if a regular mammogram shows something suspicious) are more uncomfortable, as they are pressing down farther over a smaller area to get that good picture. 

I have also had breast MRI's because my breast tissue is so dense (just one). If you don't mind being in a tube, and having an IV with contrast, and the loud noise, and the extra $$$, they are fine. A regular mammo might be $500 with the procedure (technician), and radiologist reading it. A breast MRI tops $4,000.

A "fluke" mammo literally saved my life. The cancer was caught at stage zero and I was able to have only surgery, no chemo or radiation. Had we waited another year before getting an updated mammogram, I wouldn't be here.

The discomfort is a small thing, more than offset by the benefit.

Julia Ann, so happy for your good results!


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

newfieannie said:


> Gee whiz! someone told me recently mammograms weren't that painful. i know now why i would never have one and after this i dont ever intend to. i did hear there was a test you could get in Toronto or thereabouts. where they just passed a light over you. i'll wait for it to become available here. not likely it ever will though.~ Georgia.


The spot mammograms, which we are talking about, are far different than a regular mammogram. The regular one doesnt hurt at all


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

I too wanted to add for Annie - the regular mammogram wasn't what hurt. It was the severe spot compression views - multiple angles in the same small area - that caused my discomfort. I'd still do it again rather than NOT find a malignancy - absolutely no doubt about that. I've typed too many success stories of breast cancers found early enough - and sadly, too many that weren't because the women never bothered with mammograms or waited too long in between. It's a routine screening that should NOT be missed.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Oh yeah, I'd get it again without hesitation because of the way I felt when I was told I needed a 'further diagnostic mammogram". Talk about feeling like someone dumped a bucket of ice water over my head!! 

Regular mammograms don't hurt. They're a bit uncomfortable for a few seconds, but the plate they move down to flatten the breast is about 10 or 12" wide so the entire breast is flattened and the pressure is sort of spread out. The spot compression had a plate about as wide as the "Post Quick Reply" button below--maybe two inches at most-- and they mashed that down in the center of my breast, and much harder so my breast was MUCH more flattened in that narrow strip. That's what hurts so bad, and the fact that they did it twice that way and then twice from the side. But yes, I'd do it again without hesitation.

I was very relieved when I was told it was nothing to worry about, and just get it checked in a year or two. My maternal grandmother had breast cancer, so I was concerned.

Thanks ladies, I appreciate it.


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

I have had a mammogram, unpleasant, but not unbearable. That said, I am also a coffee addict, which the DR. said can cause cysts ? Further tests needed turned out to be a sonogram, much more accurate and no pain. The sonogram consisted of lying face down on an examining table, specially built to have a container of water to suspend the breast into. 

NO more mammograms for me........ period.


----------



## Theront (Feb 26, 2005)

After one mammogram at age 35 to detect a cyst, I did my homework and decided NO MORE mammograms for me. Ladies, thermograms are the way to go. Much more conservative than mammograms, thermograms detect small changes in breast tissue light years ahead of mammograms, plus no damaging radiation, or compression of the breast that can sometimes break open cancerous areas, sending them through the rest of the breast and body.

Do your homework, ladies. Thermograms are definitely the way to go.:goodjob:


----------

